# South Boston MA Subs Needed



## sammy8 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, Need a subcontractor in the South Boston area to handle a nursing facility. There is not much plowing involved and a lot of snow blower work, shoveling and ice melting. Building is surrounded by public roads with no private parking. Plowing would consist of 3 sides of the property where the city plows the snow in. We handle a lot of there other properties from Dedham to Waltham but this is just too far to be reliable during a big storm. If you have properties between Columbia Rd. and Broadway, this would work well for you. The property manager is a really nice guy and can't find anyone to do it. We are trying to keep him and the company happy by finding someone and will be priced accordingly. Prices(not definate yet) will be :

Plowing= $100-150 a push. ( will take less than an hour per push with multiple pushes per storm)
All labor =(shoveling, snow blowers, ice melt,etc) =$40-50 per/hour
Sanding= Not sure yet if any. Depends what the city won't do.
Removal= There will definitely be a lot of machine time involved, mostly skid steer. = $60-70 per hour. We think the city will let us stack snow across the street and there may be trucking involved. 
All items, other than plowing/sanding will have a 4 hour minimum. Basically, if your in the area you could put 2 men with a snow blower , shovels and ice melt for the whole storm and periodically send a truck by to clean up. If your already in the area, this could be a good money maker.I'm not the best emailer  so give me a call if your interested.

Thanks,

Joe
617-212-7683


----------

